# White Wedding remix



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

usually this isn't my type of music but I'm really enjoying it just now


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

They use a very similar version of this at my regular spin class. Good stuff. Normally sweating and puffing too much to enjoy it however


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

what a total waste of a good song..

much prefer this cover version


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

each to their own craig!

children of bodom covered "Rebel Yell" which was excellent


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> what a total waste of a good song..
> 
> much prefer this cover version
> Murderdolls - White Wedding - YouTube


yeah me too some songs just get ruined imo!!!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I love that trancey White wedding tune


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

alan_mcc said:


> each to their own craig!
> 
> children of bodom covered "Rebel Yell" which was excellent


yes, the rebel yell was good, but im not a massive fan of Children of Bodom on the whole.


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Not bad. A big fan of the original too.

Billy Idol is quite possibly one of the coolest people alive.


----------

